# [Tutorial] Ver archivos Gerber para circuitos impresos PCB



## peruanito2088 (Feb 4, 2009)

Un poco de la Historia del Archivo Gerber..  

*Archivos Gerber *

Gerber El archivo es un formato de impresión utilizados en la producción de circuitos impresos y fue creado por Gerber Systems Corporation. Que en el decenio de 1970 se convirtió en el mayor fabricante de impresoras utilizadas en este trabajo. El formato se formalizó en 1980 por la Electronic Industries Association, que de manera similar a RS-232, recibió una descripción técnica de RS-274-D. 

Es un formato diseñado para el control de las impresoras de transparencias (photolite). Estas impresoras (también conocido como fotoplotter) fueron de hecho las máquinas de control numérico que se mueven en el plan. Había una intensa fuente de luz y un volante de varias posiciones que variaba la forma del haz de luz. En cada posición de la rueda existen formas de aberturas cuadradas, elípticas, circulares, etc., Y varios tamaños para cada una de las formas. La luz tiene la forma se condensa en photolite a través de lentes. 

El archivo en cuestión está en texto plano con el listado de movimientos de la fuente de luz abierta o cerrada (códigos G) y utilizando una de las formas / aberturas (códigos D) disponible, entre muchos otros comandos. 

En 1991, el formato se amplificadoró para incluir los códigos de "apertura" que permite a un expediente con la descripción de Gerber en un circuito completo e independiente, sin necesidad de archivos adicionales con información acerca de la forma y el tamaño de cada apertura, una lista de los agujeros, tolerancias, etc. 

*Archivos Excellon / ncdrill *
Excellon ncdrill archivos o formatos son adecuados para las máquinas de control numérico creado por la empresa Excellon de automatización específicamente para la aplicación de los agujeros. Desde el decenio de 1970 la empresa se convirtió en el mayor fabricante de máquinas utilizadas en este trabajo. Similar a la Gerber ncdrill el formato de la norma EIA-RS274-C, y se compone de un conjunto de instrucciones conocidas como instrucciones CNC 2D, también llamado G-código. Una forma sencilla de estos archivos se componen de listas de posiciones de los agujeros agrupados por herramienta. Con el fin de aprovechar al máximo el formato e independiente, la cabecera de este archivo tiene un G-códigos que definen las herramientas utilizadas.

*Identificación de los archivos *
Excellon archivos Gerber y pueden identificarse de diferentes maneras, dependiendo del software de CAD que usa. La extensión es más común de Gerber para PER *. *. ENT Excellon y / ncdrill. Sin embargo, muchos programas de CAD electrónico y no siguen este patrón puede utilizar la extensión para referirse a la capa de la placa de pistas. Es decir, 1 *. *. 2 *. 3. Otros simplemente dejar que se ponga el nombre y la extensión. Hay conjuntos de extensiones predefinidas en algunos programas, por ejemplo: 

*. GBL - Gerber capa inferior 
*. GTL - Gerber capa superior 
*. APG - Gerber parte inferior de soldadura resistir 
*. Gts - Gerber superior soldadura resistir 
*. GM1 - Gerber mecánica 1 
*. Xln - Excellon taladro archivo 
U otro ejemplo (Águila): 

*. Cmp - Top-capa de cobre (componente de lado) 
*. Sol - Bajo la capa de cobre (lado de soldadura) 
*. STC - Top-capa soldermask (parada máscara) 
*. STS - soldermask capa de abajo (sbop máscara) 
*. DRD - Excellon taladro archivo 
Siempre añadir una descripción que corresponde a cada archivo, un archivo de texto, un ejemplo con nombre descriptivo: 

top.gbr - Gerber pistas cara componentes 
bot.gbr - Gerber pistas cara soldaduras 
masktop.gbr - Gerber componentes de la máscara 
maskbot.gbr - Gerber máscara de cara soldaduras 
mechanical.gbr - Gerber de control o el tamaño 
drill.ncd - Perforación ncdrill

*bueno vamos al programa que puede visualizar esos archivos*

Ver el archivo adjunto gerber-view.zip


estos son los siguiente pasos :

1.-Paso:



2.-Paso:



3.-Paso:



4.-Paso:



5.-Paso:



6.-Paso:



7.-Paso:



8.-Paso:



9.-Paso:



10.-Paso:



11.-Paso:



12.-Paso:



13.-Paso:



14.-Paso:



Bueno eso fue todo el tutorial espero que les aya servido de algo..en todo lo que es la elaboracion de circuito 
impresos(PBC) les brinde este tutorial porque alveces se presentan PBC de este estilo o formato y yo demore 
en averiguar como visualizarles espero que les sirva..estare publicando mas tutoriales al foro todo para 
seguir en el mundo electronico jeje suerte..


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Feb 6, 2009)

Peruanito, gracias por el tutorial.

Saludos.


----------



## Gustavo84 (Mar 9, 2009)

Peruanito, muy buen tuto..

Tienes alguna referencia o bibliografia donde sacaste las historias, lo que sucede es que necesito documentar en la univerdiad algo sobre este tipo de archivos.

gracias


----------



## domexxpert (Sep 25, 2009)

Gracias por el tuto, muy valioso


----------



## pepechip (Oct 7, 2010)

Hola
He realizado un pcb con el pcbWizard, y tengo mis dudas si con los archivos generados son correctos, o falta alguno.
Podeis chequear los archivos adjuntos.


----------



## pablo moreno (Ene 4, 2014)

si son los correctos solo que hay que borrar el numero que aparece al final y cambiar por la letra r asi quedara como archivo gerber ejemplo:

reles.gb0  =antes
reles0.gbr =después 

así obtendrás el archivo gerber que necesitas saludos.....


----------



## Logiic One (Jun 4, 2014)

pablo moreno dijo:


> si son los correctos solo que hay que borrar el numero que aparece al final y cambiar por la letra r asi quedara como archivo gerber ejemplo:
> 
> reles.gb0  =antes
> reles0.gbr =después
> ...



Pablo espero y le hayas resuelto el problema después de 4 años, pero mas vale tarde que nunca y gracias por tu publicación porque de igual forma a mi también me ayudo.

Necesito un poco de ayuda, estoy haciendo un pequeño router cnc para el grabado de pcb´s, estos los diseño con el software PCB WIZARD y mediante la opción CAD/CAM puedo generar los archivos gerber, lo que no sé es en que programa de computadora cargar estos archivos para que me los interprete y envíe a los drivers que se encargaran de mover los motores a pasos.

Podrías ayudarme un poco en esto?


----------

